# Dragon Ball Z Appreciation Thread.



## xmetalhead69 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it's about time this thread existed. As you can tell from my avatar I'm a huge fan. Discuss all things DBZ.

Also, I'll leave this link here, as it's been taking up huge quantities of my time lately.
Watch Dragonball Z GT Kai Episodes & Movies Evolution Online DBZ AF


----------



## aiur55 (Apr 28, 2011)

ohh, how is KAI compared to the original?

I pretty much always have dragon ball z showing on my PC as background noise.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 28, 2011)

FUCK YES! 

Cell saga rules!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 28, 2011)

i first saw dragon ball in the bid-late 80s. it was really late at night on a random chanel. didnt know what it was called. just saw some little kid turn into a big ape at night and someone chop off his tail. later got into dragon ball z when it started airing on cartoon network with my oldest son (hes 15,but then he was only about 3)


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

I made this thread before. Either way.. I don't like Kai. At all. They changed the legendary line "It's over 9000!!!!!!!!!" and changed it to "It's over 8000!!!" WHAT?!?!!?!!1/1!?! HOW FUCKING DARE YOU!?!?! Since I have all the episodes of the REAL Dragonball Z (Funimation with the optional English+Japanese music) I tend to find myself watching the entire Perfect Cell saga (The Cell Games) repeatedly and bouncing back and forth between that.. and a few of the movies. Broly The Legendary Super Saiyan.. Great movie. DBZ is just.. It's just awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

Frieza saga ftw.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Frieza saga ftw.



I actually finished watching that last night. (This morning at about 6:30am right before I started listening to Dimmu Borgir and about the same time I started talking to you)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2011)

My mum used to like DBZ.  That's how awesome it is. Pretty much everyday at 6:00 we used to watch it. I've seen most of the episodes apart from a few before Raditz showed up in the saiyan saga, and a few after the Buu saga finished. I never got into DBGT really, though I watched most of the Baby saga.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

The Shadow Dragon saga was pretty sick dude. At least I think that's what it's called. Epic SS4 Gogeta is epic. Yeah my mom used to watch DBZ with me too. She used to joke about the frogs that would jump up on my back porch. Call them Captain Ginyu.


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2011)

I love Dragon Ball Z and have all the episodes on my EHD, along with all of GT which is a waste of space since it's garbage. Seriously, I didn't realize Toriyama staying on staff could have that much of an effect but it's a night and day in terms of story. 

I know the Freiza saga gets love, but it's all about Cell. Cell was where everything seemed to peak, and I'd say it might even be tied with the Buu saga; albeit Buu did get somewhat old towards the end. 

I wish they'd revive the series and do something amazing, since it had potential to go on for ages. Did anyone who watch the last episode of GT, NOT Z, shed any tears? I watched it during a push through ALL the episodes and when I saw it, I realized much like Scrubs - another chapter of my childhood was closed


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 28, 2011)

ive always been more partial to dragonball. but ive been crazy about the series since i was about 6 years old. i hate hate hate the funimation cartoon network version. but i grew up watching it dubbed in spanish haha. 

im actually pretty interested in Kai the idea is to be truer to the manga and trim a lot of the fat that was inserted to save money or make time for the shows production.


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2011)

Kai is just a HD version of the Funimation show. It's more polished and oh right, THEY REMOVED ALL THE BLOOD FOR KIDS!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

Funimation was much more brutal. Back when they had Toonami. Toonami was br00tz.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 28, 2011)

kai that is on nickelodeon is still censored like the original funimation dub. the dvd/blu ray releases for kai are uncensored.


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2011)

tltstand said:


> kai that is on cartoon network is still censored like the original funimation dub. the dvd/blu ray releases for kai are uncensored.



I've never seen Kai on Cartoon Network, only on some extra Disney network or something that I get through Comcast. It's like channel 220 or 222.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Apr 28, 2011)

MFB said:


> Kai is just a HD version of the Funimation show. It's more polished and oh right, THEY REMOVED ALL THE BLOOD FOR KIDS!



ALSO THEY CHANGED GOHANS VOICE ACTOR. NOW HE SOUNDS LIKE A LITTLE GIRL.


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> ALSO THEY CHANGED GOHANS VOICE ACTOR. NOW HE SOUNDS LIKE A LITTLE GIRL.



Do you mean as a kid? Because up until the Cell Saga when he becomes Great Saiyaman, he WAS voiced by a girl.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

MFB said:


> I've never seen Kai on Cartoon Network, only on some extra Disney network or something that I get through Comcast. It's like channel 220 or 222.



I think it was NickToons.



xmetalhead69 said:


> ALSO THEY CHANGED GOHANS VOICE ACTOR. NOW HE SOUNDS LIKE A LITTLE GIRL.



The original English dub for DBZ was the best. All of the voices sounded natural to the appearance and attitude of the characters. Kai just seems kinda retarded in that area.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 28, 2011)

this was all i watched in the '90's


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 28, 2011)

MFB said:


> I've never seen Kai on Cartoon Network, only on some extra Disney network or something that I get through Comcast. It's like channel 220 or 222.


 haha yeah i corrected that last second. also gohans funimation voice was done by a female too i think


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

tltstand said:


> haha yeah i corrected that last second. also gohans funimation voice was done by a female too i think



Yeah it was.. Stephanie Nadolny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 28, 2011)

all in all i loved the series and i was pretty bummed i didnt have anyone to talk to about it with for a long time as a kid and now everyone's like "dude! remember dragonball!?" its awesome


----------



## MrGignac (Apr 28, 2011)

I actually liked GT a lot. but cell games and friezia saga were the best of Z.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah I agree about the Cell Games and the Frieza Saga. The Android Saga was too much of a fuckin run around to enjoy it fully.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I can appreciate it...

But I don't like it!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

One of my favorite scenes from the Cell Saga.



HOO HAH!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

LMFAO!! WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?! 

I honestly do wish they'd reanimate everything and have the same voices and all.. I mean.. this IS the 2010s. They should be able to do that fairly easily. As much as I love the animation of DBZ.. I always thought it could be a little better.


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 28, 2011)

lol I like how this thread came to be due to my thread about buying the figures, anywho I LOVEEEE dragonball woop!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2011)

Big DBZ Fan here!
My favorite character was Vegeta 
Cell Saga, Buu Saga had to be my favorite ones.. but since its DBZ - all was awesome!
We had ... a french version with a Polish reader over here... I really liked some of the French voices - got used to them.. even if I didn't understand a word 
I loved Budokai 3 on PS2, and I also played the DBZ Cardgame  ad a lot of cards 

I really like the movies as well


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> Big DBZ Fan here!
> My favorite character was Vegeta
> I loved Budokai 3 on PS2, and I also played the DBZ Cardgame  ad a lot of cards
> 
> I really like the movies as well



Never got into the card game.. but I've been playing Budokai Tenkaichi 3 on ps2 daily for at least the last few months.  I like the full maps instead of the side view of Budokai.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Never got into the card game.. but I've been playing Budokai Tenkaichi 3 on ps2 daily for at least the last few months.  I like the full maps instead of the side view of Budokai.



I used to play the Card Game all the time with some friends 

I never got into Tenkaichi Budokai (and I wasn't good a it )
... Guess I prefer "old school" side view


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> I used to play the Card Game all the time with some friends
> 
> I never got into Tenkaichi Budokai (and I wasn't good a it )
> ... Guess I prefer "old school" side view



Haha yeah. I liked the change though. I was always used to playing sideview games like Mortal Kombat (still wanna try the new one), Killer Instinct and other sideview games like that. When I started playing Tenkaichi.. it was like a whole new world of fighting games.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Haha yeah. I liked the change though. I was always used to playing sideview games like Mortal Kombat (still wanna try the new one), Killer Instinct and other sideview games like that. When I started playing Tenkaichi.. it was like a whole new world of fighting games.



That's true - Tenkaichi was a whole new level of fighting, and it was pretty hard, The thing I didn't like about the first Tenkaichi was that you couldn't transform during battle.. at least that's what I rememebr...


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> That's true - Tenkaichi was a whole new level of fighting, and it was pretty hard, The thing I didn't like about the first Tenkaichi was that you couldn't transform during battle.. at least that's what I rememebr...



You can. You have "Blast Stocks" which is the little bar under your energy gauge. Once it hits 1 (for most saiyan characters that can go super saiyan like goku, gohan, vegeta..) you can hit R3, and you'll transform, and lose a blast stock. I also loved how in Max Power mode, you could do huge combos on people and just lay into em  then do your super blast attack and ruin them!  Sorry.. I'm a HUGE DBZ fanboy.

EDIT: Actually, here you go. This shows a transformation during a battle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q47AZNOcyZU&feature=related


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2011)

I was talking about the First Tenkaichi  not Tenkaichi 3...
in the first one I think You couldn't transform ?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh.. 
I never played Tenkaichi 1 or 2. Only 3. Wasn't sure about the other two. Tenkaichi 3 is the best anyway..


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Oh..
> I never played Tenkaichi 1 or 2. Only 3. Wasn't sure about the other two. Tenkaichi 3 is the best anyway..



That's cool.. never played 2 or 3


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 30, 2011)

Try 3 then!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 1, 2011)

Dunno if you guys have played the Battle Stadium D.O.N games:









Essentially the 3 Shonen Jump series (Dragon Ball Z, One Piece, Naruto) beating each other up using the Super Smash Bros engine. Same as SB and just as fun/annoying.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 1, 2011)

The only reason how i started watching the show..


----------



## DVRP (May 1, 2011)

I liked Dragon Ball Z once.....then my mom got a job...jk I lurvvvvvvv DBZ


----------



## AySay (May 1, 2011)

DBZ lied to me. I used to think all Japanese people turn into Scandinavians when they're angry.


----------



## Waelstrum (May 1, 2011)

Krillin: for when a bad guy needs to let off some steam.
Seriously, how many bad guys have killed/nearly killed Krillin? It's got to be nearly all of them.

My favourite line from DBZ ever has to be when Goten is tell Gohan about fighting Brolly and he says "none of us could beat him _not even Videl._"

There is a theory that some of my friends have which is that Broly only destroyed one power restrictor, and the things on his arms and legs were others (making him the most powerful villain ever, and the only anime bad guy to not fight at full power.)


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2011)

Future Trunks & Vegeta FTMFW.

Also Broly.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> I used to play the Card Game all the time with some friends



I still have all ~5,000 of my DBZ cards, and (once I have a job) plan on buying more that I never got while I played...


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Krillin: for when a bad guy needs to let off some steam.
> Seriously, how many bad guys have killed/nearly killed Krillin? It's got to be nearly all of them.
> 
> My favourite line from DBZ ever has to be when Goten is tell Gohan about fighting Brolly and he says "none of us could beat him _not even Videl._"
> ...



IIRC, the he only had ONE restrictor and that was the head piece or necklace I thought, therefore once that was gone, so was he? It's been a long time since I've seen the Broly stuff so I could be wrong.


----------



## Sebastian (May 1, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> I still have all ~5,000 of my DBZ cards, and (once I have a job) plan on buying more that I never got while I played...



I expect to see Pics of the UR's nao! 




I Had like... probably around 2500, I used to sell and trade lot of cards - I made pretty good money on them 
I still have my Chi-Chi Dragon Ball Deck = 50 (or 51/52? Will check tomorrow ) cards of destruction 

We so have to start a CCG deck discussion here 

And I had a full collection of Vegeta Cards - that is all numbers with the "headshot" - I was really proud of that one 
Sold it though...

I had some pretty cool decks over the years and the game was quite popular around... good times... good times


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2011)

Bulma and Android 18 would get it.


----------



## CooleyJr (May 1, 2011)

I believe this is kinda what she would look like IRL Ross.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> I expect to see Pics of the UR's nao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get this though; I bought maybe 500 booster packs/starters in my time playing (including two solid boxes at a time), and I only ever got _*one*_ (that's right, ONE) UR... from the Buu saga... 

I want the level 5 Trunks personality from Cell Games


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2011)

Do want.


----------



## sakeido (May 1, 2011)

I've been watching a lot of the classic shonen series.. most of them are really good. Fist of the North Star invented most of the ideas DBZ would use later, and while it has aged (very) poorly it was still a good watch. I just finished Rurouni Kenshin too.. also quite good. Initial D was pretty much a shonen series except with cars instead of martial arts.

I should watch DBZ Kai soon. Never seen most of DBZ, because YTV would restart the series over from episode 1 when they ran out of new stuff.. and there is no fuckin way I'm sitting through the entire Namek/Frieza arc again in its entirety.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2011)

^ The Frieza saga went for sooooo long  So much talking... It's like one episode of powering up, then 20 episodes of filler/speech/dramatic panning from character to character.

I love it though


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 1, 2011)

sakeido said:


> I've been watching a lot of the classic shonen series.. most of them are really good. Fist of the North Star invented most of the ideas DBZ would use later, and while it has aged (very) poorly it was still a good watch. I just finished *Rurouni Kenshin* too.. also quite good. Initial D was pretty much a shonen series except with cars instead of martial arts.
> 
> I should watch DBZ Kai soon. Never seen most of DBZ, because YTV would restart the series over from episode 1 when they ran out of new stuff.. and there is no fuckin way I'm sitting through the entire Namek/Frieza arc again in its entirety.


 
Highlighted because that's my favorite Shonen Jump series of them all (manga is superior to the anime though). Though Gintama is now catching up to be either dead even if not a very close second. Highly recommended (see my first post in this thread). Bleach and Naruto are fun but I got bored during the filler arcs and just didn't bother. I've yet to sit down through One Piece and Hitman Reborn, as they're very good also. 

I'm just gonna say it here, I'm over the Drag-on Ball series.  There were fun during the early 90s when I watched them for the first time, but the battles just dragged on for too long. I'm with you with the Freeza arc. The Cell and Buu arcs were a bit more entertaining, though the latter took a bit of a nosedive towards the end. And I just didn't bother with the GT series. 

Personally, I had more fun playing the DBZ fighting games on SNES.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2011)

GT was atrocious, and I firmly believe it's because Toriyama had nothing to do with it. Super 17 was a cool villain, but the writing and whatnot was just horrible.


----------



## MFB (May 1, 2011)

That's exactly why it was garbage. Toriyama handed them a bunch of ideas he had for it, said "Make this work" and that was it basically. It'd be like me having released several awesome albums, then handing you some cool riffs and drum patterns to work with but still requiring 99% of the rest from you, and then going "Well why did this turn out like garbage?"


----------



## Daemoniac (May 1, 2011)




----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 2, 2011)

So i finished watching all of the episodes that I missed. Officially seen every single dragonball and dbz episode. havent bothered with gt and i'm not sure if i want to..


----------



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2011)

^ You don't


----------



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2011)

Want to watch GT, that is.


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2011)

I had probably like... 10 UR/Uber Rares at one time ? maybe more...
I had Gotenks .. actually I had two Level 1's and one Level 2. And My brother bought the Buu Saga Starter and there was one Level 1 

I had Goku level 5 from Cell... Obviously Vegeta LV 5 Cell... what else... Buu 5 - buu saga.. I have to remind myself what I had 

So *Daemoniac* what decks do you have/had ? any cool one's  ?


----------



## toiletstand (May 2, 2011)

if you make the effort to watch the movies and the ova's i think gt is worth the watch.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2011)

I had loads  My most successful was a Saiyan Tokui-Waza deck that would absolutely destroy (it was a life deck killer), I had an Orange deck that was pretty swell too... Hell, at one point I had a tokui-waza deck for every colour, a swordplay deck and a non-coloured deck that were all more than capable of holding their own - the Namekian one especially, but now they're all in pieces and scattered in a box 

I forget the name of the UR I had, it was the one with the picture of the dragon from Buu Saga, and the power let you pull all the dragon balls out of your deck and put them to one side and get them from there or something similar...


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> I had loads  My most successful was a Saiyan Tokui-Waza deck that would absolutely destroy (it was a life deck killer), I had an Orange deck that was pretty swell too... Hell, at one point I had a tokui-waza deck for every colour, a swordplay deck and a non-coloured deck that were all more than capable of holding their own - the Namekian one especially, but now they're all in pieces and scattered in a box
> 
> I forget the name of the UR I had, it was the one with the picture of the dragon from Buu Saga, and the power let you pull all the dragon balls out of your deck and put them to one side and get them from there or something similar...



I had sooo many decks, I'll prepare a proper post later about them 

I remember that UR.. it was pretty bad


----------



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2011)

It was awesome  Especially when coupled with the Buu saga Saiyan Mastery. Meant I got to jump levels uber fast and end up crazy powerful  (I used the original Dragon Balls for card-drawing goodness and anger levels).


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> It was awesome  Especially when coupled with the Buu saga Saiyan Mastery. Meant I got to jump levels uber fast and end up crazy powerful  (I used the original Dragon Balls for card-drawing goodness and anger levels).



Well.. you couldn't win the DB victory ? it preented you from winning 

I had a Hercule (the puppet level 1) deck, he had a great power - beng able to use villian and hero only cards = awesome! It was a Black Energy attack Deck with a Lot of drills. I really liked it  

more decks to come later


----------



## Daemoniac (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I never used the DB victory or most powerful personality victory. I liked the satiscaction of the beatdown  

I used to use Trunks as well, so I'd get to level 4 and (depending which set I used) the opponent either couldn't use energy attacks or was reduced to 1 power stage of damage for physicals. Awesome.


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Yeah I never used the DB victory or most powerful personality victory. I liked the satiscaction of the beatdown
> 
> I used to use Trunks as well, so I'd get to level 4 and (depending which set I used) the opponent either couldn't use energy attacks or was reduced to 1 power stage of damage for physicals. Awesome.



Yeah that level 4 was bad ass 

besides my Chi-Chi deck - which I'll explain later 
I was most proud of my Freestyle Vegeta Deck.
The main plan was to 
*Level 1 *- Vegeta, The Proud *(World Games Saga)*
Power: You may search your life deck for up to 3 Vegeta named cards and discard them, Raise your anger 1 level
*Level 2* - Vegeta, The Mighty *(World Games Saga)*
Power: Physical attack doing 1 power stage for every Vegeta named card in your discard pile, raise your anger 1 level
*Level 3*- Vegeta,The Prince: *(Cell Saga)*
Powerhysical Attack doing +1 power stage of damage for every Vegeta Named Card in your discard pile.
Level 4 and 5 from Cell Saga

My Deck was full of Vegeta named cards, I think the only non-Vegeta cards were: "Android 18's stare down" 3 cards, "Trunks energy sphere" 3 cards - this was the protection for the Stare Down, and I think Goku's Flight - 3 cards - awesome block from the Fusion Saga. and probably a super saiyan effect
So the rest of the 85card deck were Vegeta Named cards, and I mainly destroyed the opponent with the physical attack on level 2 and 3, 1 power stage for every Vegeta named card doesn't sound so harmful, But when You have 70 Vegeta named Cards, a lot of which were Attacks, this was a brutal combination - the point was to let the opponent take as much cards from the life deck as possible, and later use them against him haha

I think My record was... +60? power stages of damage + the physical attack table  something like that

And also Thanks to some Vegeta stops and other powerful attacks you could also win the game with multiple opponents, wasn't easy but It could be done

Good times....


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 2, 2011)

I dislike kai I wanted to see the fight with raditz and piccolo, but it cut that out and went straight to goku fighting raditz -_- so i don't watch it now


----------



## Torunk (May 2, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I don't like Kai. At all. They changed the legendary line "It's over 9000!!!!!!!!!" and changed it to "It's over 8000!!!" WHAT?!?!!?!!1/1!?! HOW FUCKING DARE YOU!?!?!




The "It's over 9000" line wasn't even in the original manga, it was later added during the creation of the show. Technically, it's never been the same twice.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 7, 2011)

Freezer saga is maybe the most intense and beautiful story drawn by a mangaka....I'm a HUGE dbz fan and still have all my 42 Dragonball comics


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2011)

Goku vs Frieza was one of the biggest non-alcohol related battles of my childhood.


----------



## CooleyJr (May 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Goku vs Frieza was one of the biggest non-alcohol related battles of my childhood.


----------



## Sebastian (May 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Goku vs Frieza was one of the biggest non-alcohol related battles of my childhood.



Good one


----------



## Mexi (May 9, 2011)

I was still in grade school when the DBZ craze hit, despite the decade-old episodes being relatively new to the market around here. like most of my friends at the time, I was hooked on DBZ and loved everything about it (cept for the times when the show slowed down considerably) loved the Cell Saga and the story behind Trunks and all that


----------



## synrgy (May 9, 2011)

at Amazon.com, I found a series of bluray discs called "Dragonball Z: Kai", which is apparently an edited version of the entire series, cutting out a fair portion of story stuff and focusing on the action. Has anybody here checked these out? I'm strongly considering picking them up..

The thing is, I love the series, but I did often get tired of this sort of thing happening:

Episode 1: "kaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"

Episode 2: "meeeeeeeeeeeee"

Episode 3: "haaaaaaaaaaaaa"

Episode 4: "meeeeeeeeeeeee"

You get the idea.  I just felt like they spent multiple entire episodes doing nothing other than powering up for an attack, and somewhere in my head was a Monty Python voice shouting "Get on with it!!".. That's why I'm interested in this bluray set..


----------



## DVRP (May 9, 2011)

Watched Coolers Revenge the other day. Pure badassery


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 11, 2011)

If you guys want some lulz then check out Team Four Star's DBZ Abridged Series on youtube.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 12, 2011)

Not just Gintama, but School Rumble decides to poke fun.



There's probably hundreds more.


----------



## niffnoff (May 18, 2011)

Used to love DBZ never checked Kai and I'm kinda worried to aswell. Over 8000 (refering to the first post) teh fuck?

I think though I'm one of the only people who HATES Gt with a passion....


----------



## toiletstand (May 18, 2011)

Torunk said:


> The "It's over 9000" line wasn't even in the original manga, it was later added during the creation of the show. Technically, it's never been the same twice.


 yup.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 30, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2478015 said:


> If you guys want some lulz then check out Team Four Star's DBZ Abridged Series on youtube.


I shoulda posted the link the first time. Sorry guys 

Team Four Star: Home of DBZ Abridged


----------



## Daemoniac (May 30, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Used to love DBZ never checked Kai and I'm kinda worried to aswell. Over 8000 (refering to the first post) teh fuck?
> 
> I think though I'm one of the only people who HATES Gt with a passion....



Nah I'm with you there. There were some cool concepts (SS4, Super 17 was a rad villain and Gogeta was pretty cool as well) but the show as a whole was a gigantic turd compared to DB and DBZ.


----------

